# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Hexstep v1.2

## Vikings

Tātad darbs pie ШД5-Д1МУ3 soļu motoru vadības bloka jaunās versijas izstrādes ir sācies. Šī plate būs daļēji open - source.
Atšķirības no 1.1 versijas:
1. Optoatsaistītas vadības ieejas.
2. DIPslēdzis režīmu pārslēgšanai.
3. Paredzēta ieeja kvadratūrā enkodera pieslēgšanai.
4. Kompaktāk izprojektēta plates "smadzenes" daļa.
5. Mikrosoļu atbalsts uz plates netiks paredzēts, bet būs spraudņi mikrosoļu vadības platītes pieslēgšanai. Tas tā jau nu kādreiz savajagās, tad varēs uztaisīt arī mikrosoļus.
6. PretEDS slāpēšanas diodes novietotas kopā ar tranzistoriem uz galvenā radiatora.
7. Galvenā atšķirība būs savādāk veidotas izejas, kas ļaus iegūt ievērojami lielākus motora apgriezienus.

Ir jautājums par snubber network.
Kā pareizi jāslēdz snubber network zemāk redzamajā shēmā Nr 1? Viens variants ir slēgt RC ķēdi paralēli motora tinumam kā shēmā Nr 2. Bet, manuprāt, tas nav pareizs variants, jo tiek izmainīts sprieguma izmaiņas ātrums uz paša tinuma, nevis uz tranzistoriem. Tāpēc es domāju, ka vajag uz katru tinumu slēgt pa divām RC ķēdēm no katra gala pa vienai (Shēma Nr 3).
Otrs jautājums.
Vai ir vērts uz plates atdalīt celiņus, kas baro atsevišķu fāzu izejas atslēgas? Piemēram, man uz divām fāzēm tiek izmantots viens current sense rezistors, (1 - 4, 2 - 5, 3 - 6, jo viņas neieslēdzas reizē), vai ir vērts atdalīt celiņus, kas iet no current sense rezitora uz, piemēram, 1 un 4. fāzi? Uz plates sanāk, ka celiņu viens gals ir kopā pie Rsense, bet tālāk iet paralēli uz izejas kaskādēm (apakšējā bilde). Es tā varu atdalīt arī pārējos barošanas celiņus. Varbūt celiņu atdalīšana palīdzētu novērst kaut kādus traucējumus?

1. shēma:

2. shēma:

3. shēma:

Atdalītie celiņi redzami sākoties pie R1, R2 un R3 un tālāk aizejot paralēli.

----------


## Epis

Skatoties uz tavas Hexstep v1.1 plates shēmas domāju kad izdevīgi tev būtu nomainīt tos 4 LM393 comparātorus kas domāti ampēru mērīšanai uz vienu  ATMEGA8-16AU 1,7Ls 32TQFP iepakojumā + LM324 opampu un izmantot megas iekšējo ADC kas standartā iet ar 15-16Ksps, bet overclokojot var dabūt pie 315ksps  ::  normāli uz 150 ksps viņš ies ar 4-5bit izšķirtspēju + megai ir arī savs komparātors vari arī izmantot to  tākā tie ātrumi tev tur nav kosmiski lieli + jāvada tikai 1 motors nevis 2 vai3, tad vari pat mēģināt noņemt to MAX II, ja bez CPLD galīgi nevar tad moš padomāt par mazākas loģikas daudzuma un lētākas MAX3000 izmantošanu, kurā varētu ielikt kritiskākos loģikas gabalus un pārējo lai dara atmega .

+ tāds kad ja tev būs ADC pārveidotājs tad varēsi nākotnē ja gribēsi tos mikrosoļus uztaisīt ar kādu 4-5bit izšķirtspēju, 
megu8 ieteicu tādēļ kad tas ir lētākis veids kā latvijā tikt pie daudzkanālu ADC, kas velk virs 100ksps 
Vari arī PIC ņemt bet es nēsu testējis viņu ADC pārveidtoājus, noteikti kad tos arī var overclockot.

----------


## malacis

Vikings, nesaprotu, ko tu tur esi samudriijis? Priekš kam viena spole jāvada ar diviem virknē saslēgtiem tranzistoriem? Parasti lieto pilnu vai pusi no "H" veida slēguma un diodes tad ir paralēli tranzistoriem.

----------


## Vikings

Epi:
ADC izmantošana aprij lielu daļu procesora resursu, jo ADC ir jāstrādā prakstiski nepārtraukti un jāčeko fāzes strāvas vērtība. pie tam, tādas jāčeko trīs reizē. Tādēl ir vieglāk uzstādīt (pussoļa vai pilna soļa gadījumā ar maiņrezistoru, mikrosoļos ar DAC) komparatora nostrādes slieksni un vienkārši noreaģēt uz ienākošo impulsu no komparatora. + vēl vairāk iegūstu pieredzi programmējot CPLD darbam reālos nevis simulācijas apstākļos.

malaci:
Tāda shēma izvēlēta lai pret EDS impulss tiktu ierobežots pie barošanas sprieguma līmeņa. Tas man nepieciešams lai spole ātrāk izlēdētos un motors varētu uzņemt lielākus apgriezienus. Sanāk pie ieslēgtiem tranzistoriem uz spoli ir padots barošanas spriegums, spole tiek uzlādēta un kad tranzistori aizveras, spole caur diodēm izlādējas pret barošanas spriegumu, sanāk uz spoles krīt barošanas spriegums tikai ar pretēju polaritāti. Pustilts man neder, viņā pretEDS izlādējas ar nelielu spriegumu. Derētu pilns tilts, bet tas ir par sarežģītu, jo man nav nepieciešams ar tranzistoriem spoli slēgt arī pretējā virzienā. Pilna tilta slēgumā šim motoram vajadzētu 24 tranzistorus...

----------


## Epis

nu jā ADC pārbaudes kods apēdīs visas megas instrukcijas (bet tas pie ātrumiem virs 300ksps atceros kad taisīju ADC ar megas8 iekšejo komparātoru + ārējo DAC tad uz 500Ksps tika iztērētas visas 32 instrukcijas kas par to lauku vispār varēja paiet bet uz 150Ksps ir virs 106 instrukcijām -4 priekš pārtraukuma vektora paliek 102 un tad jau var uztaisīt nelielu programmiņu  ::  + var arī padomāt par selektīvu iejas pārbaudi mērīt to kanālu vērtības kurās butu sagaidāms vērtību kāpums kad tranzistros ir ieslēgts un izslēgšanas perjodā neko nemērīt tad katru kanālu varētu mērīt ar to ejošo ātrumu pie 150ksps nevis sadalīt to uz 3 tad 1 knālam būtu tikai 50ksps.

Vispār es esu par ADC jo es to otru variantu ar tiem DAC un comparātoru esu mēģinājis un secinājums kad tas variantam liels mīnus ir tas kad tiek nenormāli daudz noēsti IO resursi padomā  taviem 3 pinumiem vaidzēs 3 DAC un ja tie ir 8 biti tad aizies 24 IO iespējams kad tev būs uz cpld tik daudz bet ja nebūs tad vaidzēs ņemt tos 74hc595 serial parallel un itkā varēsi ietaupīt uz IO bet tad atkal tērēsies Loģika ap 20Le lai vadīt vienu 74HC595 + papildus loģiku ko vaidzēs šitā DAC darbināšanai tad ar max II 256macro cells domāju kad būs par maz vaidzēs vairāk, jo tavs hex step v1.1 jau aizņema 148 loģikas paliek 108 kautkādas papild fičas ielikt vēl tur, var bet neko lielu
 + lietojot ADC ietaupīsi uz plates izmēriem nevaidzēs ne komparātorus ne DAC moš 1 Lm324 opampu vaidzētu, 

skaties pats kā tev labāk sanāk ar DAC un comparātoriem vai tomēr ar ADC + bišķi megas8 procis un viņa iekšējie resursi kā taimeri, Flash atmiņa, RAM untt. kas var noderēt.

----------


## Mosfet

Sveiki
1. Varbūt sīkāk komentēt šo motora slēgsanas topoloģiju un kādas būs priekšrocības un projektētās prasības. Nezinot sīkāk nevaru komentēt, bet kometāri būs.
starp citu ar H-tiltu pietiks tikai ar 12 tranžiem vai 3 gab L6203 vadība 2-3
2.Par snaberiem var skatīt šeit
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/lit ... s/1373.pdf  12lpp un 18, 19 attēls
Žēl tikai ka pirmai versijai Viking nav pilna analīzeko stepperis deva ( max solis, I tinumu, griezes moments un utt).

Epi, nu lūdzu nelien par korķi visām pudelēm ar savu ACP, ja tu padarbotos ar to varbūt saprastu kāpēc komparators ir labāks par ACP. Un kur ir tavs L298 projekts, tā arī neatbildēji uz jautājumu nu pabeidz vienu un tad ķeries pie citiem.

----------


## Vikings

Mosfet:
1. Prasības ir vismaz piecreiz lielāki stabili apgriezieni kā 1.1 versijai. Ja ar 1.1 varēja sasniegt 1kHz, tad ar šo versiju vajadzētu varēt 5kHz noteikti, domāju, ka varēs vairāk. Galvenā konstrukcijas izmaiņa ir izejas, to konstrukciju un darbību aprakstīju jau iepriekš. Varbūt neskaidrības rada tas, ko teicu par vienu current sense rezistoru uz divām fāzēm. Doma ir tāda, ka pussolī darbinot ŠD5 motoru nekad kopā neieslēdzas 1 un 4, 2 un 5, 3 un 6 fāze. Tādēļ lai ieekonomētu detaļas vienkārši 1 un 4, 2 un 5, 3 un 6 fāzēm izmantojam kopējus Rsense.
2. Par H tiltu nesapratu. Motoram ir sešas fāzes, katrai fāzei pa H tiltam, H tiltā 4 tranzistori, sanāk, ka man vajag 6x4 tas ir 24 tranzistorus. + vēl tikpat daudz diodes. Vai varbūt var izmantot līdzīgu principu kā tikko aprakstīju par Rsense? Bet kā jau minēju man taču nemaz nevajag H tiltu, pietiek ar shēmu, kas attēlota pirmajā postā.
3. Būs, būs arī atsevišķs dokuments par 1.1 versijas uzbūvi, darbību, regulēšanu, tikai tagad ir finansiālas problēmas, to atrisināšanai aiziet daudz laika, tādēļ neatliek laiks sataisīt normālu aprakstu. Galvenos parametrus es varētu pat šovakar ielikt. Starp citu, kā lai izmēra griezes momentu Nm? Ar noteikta garuma sviru, kas piestiprināta pie vārpstas un maināmu atsvaru galā?
4. OK, paldies par dokumentu, par snubberiem laikam bišķi iebraucu auzās, būs jāparēķina kas kā notiek variantā ja snubberi slēdz paralēli tinumam un laikam visam vajadzētu būt OK.

Epi:
Kad būsi uztaisījis kaut vienu kārtīgu steppera kontroli, kuru varēs vadīt kaut vai no kompja LPT porta ar Turbocnc progu, ticis galā ar visiem knifiem, kas darba laikā izlīdīs gaismā, tad jau uz lietām skatīsies vairāk no prakses puses. Vienkārši priekš kam izmantot DSP signāla frontes detektēšanai?

----------


## karloslv

Viking, 3 fāzu soļiniekam neder forsētais 3fāzu taisngriezis? 
Tāds, kā te:
http://services.eng.uts.edu.au/~venkat/ ... 05s5p1.htm, tikai tiristoru vietā mosfeti? 

Atvaino, ja šiza - man šobrīd nav laika iedziļināties, vai tas strādātu, bet vismaz 3fāzu AC motoru tā var darbināt. Tu runāji par pilno tiltu, bet 3 fāzēm to realizē tieši šādi, nevis ar 3 H-tiltiem.

----------


## Vikings

Sešfāzu, karlos, sešfāzu.
Fiksi uzmetot aci Tevis minētajam linkam sapratu, ka tur runa iet pavisam par kaut ko citu, par vadāmu taisngriezi lai taisngrieža izejā iegūtu dažādus spriegumus, tā jau ir pavisam cita opera, tā varbūt var vadīt ļoti jaudīgus kolektormotorus no trīsfāzu tīkla.

----------


## Epis

> ja tu padarbotos ar to varbūt saprastu kāpēc komparators ir labāks par ACP


 cik tad ātru ADC vaidzētu lai viņš varētu pildīt hepstep v1.1 comparātora funkcijas ?? 
pēc dokumenta LM339 ātrums svārstās atkarībā no precizitātes no 0,5-1us tātad tas ir ekvivalents 2-1Msps ADC bet vai tur tāds ātrums ir vajadzīgs ???




> Vienkārši priekš kam izmantot DSP signāla frontes detektēšanai?


 Es domāju kad tā sanāks lētāk + būs papildus funkcionalitāte par to pašu cenu ieksaitot nākotnes iespēju potenciālu pievienot papildus fičas neko platē nemainot  ::

----------


## karloslv

Vikings, Tu pareizi saprati par taisngriezi. Bet to lieto arī pretējā virzienā, forsēti atverot slēdžus. Tā no līdzstrāvas iegūst 3-fāzu maiņstrāvu. Domāju, ka arī 6 fāzēm to var darīt.

----------


## Mosfet

Par to Rsense varbūt ka tā var .Kāda būs tāva sekvence stepperim.Mana sekvence ir 1234 -2345-3456-4561 un utt
Man tā VD2 ir slēgta virknē ar otru Rsense kas kontrolē izlādes strāvu tikai Rsense ir mazs 0,18 omi.
Pēc š''adas topoloģijas veidotai shēmai ir svarīgi Dtime.
Pie U bar 35V I spolei 2.9A forsāža 4,8A PWM 18,7Khz
Solu frekvence 7,124 khz, Griezes moments uz ass ir 0,38 Nm. solis pilns
Par h tiltu -motoram nedaudz savādāk saslēdz tinumus ,bet par to publiski negribas informēt
Par griezes momenta mērīšanu -izmantoju ģeneratoru kā slodzi stepperim
Vēl dāžas domas 
Neaizmirsti termo aizsardzību gan motoram gan vadībai.
man labāk patīk LM311 komp un sai topologījai vadība shēma IR2110 vai 12
un platei ne ļoti patķ celiņi ar 90 gradu leņķi bet tas ............

jautājums Vikingam kas tā ir par programmu kurā tu zīmē tās shēmas(tās bildītes)


Epi pamēģini savu ACP pārslogot ar īsu impulsu un amplitīdu piem. 12V un paskaties kas notiek un otrais cik maksa tavs ACP un cik komparators un visu ko vajag saliek MAx un nav ko sarežgīt

----------


## Vikings

1. Par fāzu sekvenci un bloka uzbūvi spēcīgi esmu ietekmējies no УУШП-16 vadības bloka. Mana bloka fāzu slēgšanās sekvence ir 12-123-23-234-34-345-45 utt. Sanāk pussolis. Mosfet, kādēļ ieslēdz četras fāzes reizē? Tāda slēgšanās man neļautu izmest no shēmas trīs Rsense un komparatorus.
2. Kāda doma ir izlādes strāvas kontrolei?
3. Vai tad šādi slēdzot svarīgs ir dead-time? Tāpat abi tranzistori vienu un to pašu laiku būs atvērti un vienu un to pašu laiku būs ciet. Tādēļ es domāju iztikt ar IR2111 vadību. Bet - ja ir doma ieslēgtai fāzei, piemēram, ar tranzistoru VT2 bloķēt diodi VD2, bet uzlādēt tikai slēdzot VT1 tādā veidā brīšos, kad VT1 ir ciet neļaujot fāzei ātri izlādēties, tad varētu tā arī izmantot. Padomāšu, varbūt ir vērts izmantot IR2113 un nedaudz sarežģīt shēmu.
4. Par to H-tiltu esmu ieintriģets, pacentīšos to izdomāt pats.  :: 
5. Pie steppera pieslēgtais ģenerators tiek slogots un no ģeneratora saražotās jaudas tiek izrēķināts griezes moments pie dažādiem apgriezieniem? Atradu savai domai identisku konstrukciju šeit. Bet ar to var mērīt tikai noturēšanas spēku, nevis spēku pie noteiktiem apgriezieniem.
6. Būs arī termoaizsardzība. Pamatā domāju izmantot PT100 termorezistorus sprieguma dalītāja shēmā un ar komparatoru to salīdzināt ar iepriekš ieregulētu aliekšņa spriegumu.

Shēmiņas zīmēju rusificētā programmā sPlan.

----------


## Mosfet

1. Palielinām jaudu par 60% bet arī silst
2. Realizejam "mix decay " -kad solā inpuls ir on strādā PWM T1 un T2 on strāvu stabilīzē mainot T1 on uz off , T2 on lēna izlāde, pirms solā impulsa oFF kād T1ir off arī T2 uz off un spole caur abām diodēm saslēdzes uz barošanu, uzkrātais spriegums spolē ātri izlādējas to brīdi kontrolē ar R2 sensi kas ir pie D2( manā varinatā)  tad solā impuls iet uz off izslēdzas PWM aizveras T2 unT1 apmēram tā. Īsumā kad strādā PWM ir lēna kad solis šakas un veras ciet ātrā.
3.  jā jo ir tācu LR konstante un nekas nenotiek momentāni pagaidi līdz process dara savu darbu.
4. kaut kad citu reizi.
5 tieši tā izejot no I un U ko saražo ģenerators, tālāk to PIC ( ne mans softs) to pārēķina Nm un citus parametrus . ģenerators līdzstrāvas motors ar pastāvīgiem magnētiem.
6 Vai tad p-n pāreja( ap 2mV uz grādu) nav lētāk var arī LM35 10mv uz grādu,to  uz ICL7106 vai 7 uz displeju un redzam cik motors ir karsts.

Paldies par progu multisims ir problemātisk sīkiem darbiem

----------


## GuntisK

Mosfet-bvarbūt Tev ir links par to Nm mērītāju uz PICa? Noderētu tāds.

----------


## Vikings

1. Apdomāšu. Bet šajā gadījumā tas nav ļoti nepieciešams.
2. Man bija identiska doma par darbības principu, tikai to izmantošu ja būs vajadzība priekš bipolārā vai unipolārā steppera vadības.
3. Īsti nesapratu, bet pacentīšos savilkt paralēles ar RL konstanti.
4. Es jau sapratu, ka nevēlies stāstīt, galvenais ir zināt, ka tas ir iespējams, tad var mēģināt izdomāt.
6. Ja pieminam displejus tad gan es gribētu izmantot ADC + mikrokontrolieri, kurā var iekombinēt arī pārējo motora vadību, bet tik tālu es nevēlos mainīt plates konstrukciju, šoreiz iztikšu ar programmējamo loģiku, priekš mikrokontrolieriem ir pietiekami daudz citas idejas kaut vai līdzstrāvas kolektormotora vadības bloks, jo labi motori jau labu laiku uzskapja stāv...

Vēl jautājums - ir kāds mēģinājis darbināt IR2112 traņu vadības ar 3,3V loģikas daļas barošanu un ieejas līmeni? Ja tas iet, tad es izmantoši IR2112, jo tad no shēmas varu izmest ārā līmēna pārveidotāju un darbināt motoru mixed decay režīmā.

----------


## Mosfet

IR211X var izmantot 3,3V pēc datu lapas un arī praksē,  kaut gan ir problēmas ar imunitāti pārāk zema piem frekvenču pārveidotājōs  man starp ļoģiku u IR ir optoizolācija, arī citos motora draiveros ir optoizolācija tieši pirms IR. Bet piem barošanas blokos man viņa strādā kopā ar max un nav bijušas problēmas. Pēc personīgas pieredzes nu nepatīk tai zemsprieguma loģikai spēka elektronika.

GuntiK to PIC programmu man uzrakstija speciāli tie kas saprot PIC, es viņos neko nesaprotu, mans lauciņš ir programmējamās loģikas un ST kontrolieri.

----------


## Epis

IR2112 dokumentā ir rakstīs :
 Logic inputs are compatible with standard CMOS or LSTTL outputs, down to 3.3V logic.

tātad viss kārtībā vienīgi moš lai mazāk ietekmētos no trokšņiem vari mēģināt pielikt klāt kādu Pull-up vai pull-down rezistoru  domāju kad tas varētu palīdzēt. 




> Epi pamēģini savu ACP pārslogot ar īsu impulsu un amplitīdu piem. 12V un paskaties kas notiek un otrais cik maksa tavs ACP un cik komparators un visu ko vajag saliek MAx un nav ko sarežgīt


 Acp pirms iejas būs opamps un domāju kad tas tādus impulsus cauri nelaidīs, jo šitiem ātrajiem ACP vaig zemas pretestības ieju. 
par cenām tad es runāju par kombināciju ACP pret(VS) comparātors +DAC(normāls 7-8biti) 

ja komparātors ir lēts ap 25saņi kā LM339, tad DAC sanāk dārgāk ja taisa no reizistoriem tad cenā ir rezistori un IO kanāla cena vai serial to parallel convertieris un cik esu lasījis tad šitie pašlodētie DAC priekš precīzām lietām īsti neder ir visādi trokšņi no IO slēgšanās līdz ar to lai uzlabotu ārējā signāla kvalitāti jāliek klāt vēl Opamps tad itkā sanāk +- normāls DAC un šeit kopā jau summa sanāk tīri normāla un detaļu skaits ļoti liels + lieli plates izmēri un ja plates izmērus un detaļu skaitu pārvērš cenās tad izdevīgāk noteikti kad būs nopirkt gatavu DAC čipu, bet DAC čipi maksā tik pat cik ADC jeb vesels mikrokontrollieris ar ADC + 1 comparātoru kā atmega8 tur iekšā arī ir komparātors un ja baigi vaig tad var viņu izmantot, +ja baigi vaig tos komparātorus tad dažām CPLD(MAXII un citiem alteras cpld viņu nav ir xilinx un lattice cpld diferenciālo IO atbalsts) un visām fpga ir diferenciālie IO pini kā LVPECL,LVDS un tie pēc būtības ir riktīgi super ātri koparātori ar 100-200mv teshold līmeni kā kuram standartam un mikrenei, esu viņus iemēģinājis darbībā un strādā ļoti labi tākā vienā fpga ir vairāk komparātoru nekā reāli vaig bet tas nenozīmē kad sanāk izdevīgāk izmantot comparātoru kas pilda ACP funkciju nekā pašu ACP. 
ADC1173 - 15Msps - 3$
ADC08060 -60Msps  4,05$
PIC24HJ12GP201 ar 1,1Msps +overclock iespēja mierīgi līdz 2-3msps, ja vaig mazāku izšķirtspēju par ~1,9-2,5$ ja pērk pataisno no microchip jo digikey ir dārgāk.
bet ja tomēr ņem mikrokontrollieri tad vislabāk paņemt LPC2101 tikai 3,15$ Zvēru ar 70Mhz + 400ksps ADC(ar overclock iespēju) un būs tev 32biti ja gribi tad es varu iesviest paŗis šitos čipus viņi tev izmaksās kādi 2lati (kas var būt lētāks par šo!)  kad sūtīšu no digikey cyclone III (es domāju ciklona konfigurēšanai arī izmantot šito LPC2101  ::  kopā ar lētu 8Mb 2$ RapidS(66Mhz) spi flash atmiņu)

Tākā iespēju ir daudz un cenā atšķirības nav lielas ja reiķina ne tikai detaļas cenu bet arī plates izmērus un detaļas skaitu,+ iespējamais kļūdas % pie lodēšanas arī palielinās un kļūdas meklēšanas laiks arī augs attiecībā no detaļu skaita, tākā jo mazāk detaļu jo visem labāk.
vismaz es tā domāju ka tā ir un lasot visādus rakstus profesionāļi saka to pašu ka tā ir, tākā tam itkā vaidzētu tā būt.

----------


## Epis

Viking nēsi domājis par  SMD tranzistoriem kā piemēram IR kas ir DirectFET iepakojumā 
http://www.irf.com/package/pkhexfet.html 
vai kādā citā progresīvājā SMD iepakojumā.

----------


## Vikings

Šobrīd strādāju pie plates izstrādes. Iznāks viņa diezgan paprāva - 233x147mm, ja izdosies vēl iespiest termoaizsardzibu un optoatsaistes.
No Mosfet teiktā saprotu - būtu labi izmantot optoatsaisti, bet var arī bez tās. No kā tieši es izsargājos izmantojot optoatsaisti? No iespējas izkurināt smadzeni vai no kaut kādiem trokšņiem, kas var rasties? Vai varbūt tādā veidā gan atsaistīt, gan IR izmantot lielāku loģikas barošanas spriegumu (3,3V vietā piem 12V)? Vai varat ieteikt kādus normālus optopārus SO korpusā lai aizņem mazāk vietas?
Par Nm mērītāju - varbūt var sīkāk pastāstīt pēc kādas sakarības tiek mērīti Nm - nu tipa sakarību starp saražotajiem V un A un griezes momentu pie noteiktiem apgriezieniem, ar programmu jau tiktu galā...

----------


## Mosfet

Par optoizolāciju pamatapsvērumi
1. Smadzeņu aizsardzība pret cirkulējošam strāvam, sevisķi ja tā ir zema sprieguma (3,3V)
2. Loģikas   pusē gandrīz brīvs no trokšniem.
3.iespēja vieglāk sal''agot līmeņus piem 3,3V un 12V.

Par Nm - pamatā ir dc ģenerators ( motors ar pastāvīgu magnētu ierosmi jauda ap 400W mazākiem stepperiem 100w motors, motoriem ir optiskie tahodevēji) kuram ir regulējama slodze - manā gadijuma konstants strāvas gēnerators , spriegums ir atkarīgs no apgriezieniem. kontrolieris mēra apgriezienus, strāvu un spriegumu -P=IxU
P(W)=Griezes moments x 2pi x apgriezieni/60.
kontrolierim iestāda apgriezienus stepperim( no 50 - 4500) , kas pakāpeniski palielina tos līdz iestādītma lielumam, tad palielina slodzes strāvu ģeneratoram līdz max lielumam, nezūdot stepperim sinhronizācija, nomēra ģen spriegumu, strāvu,apgriezienus stepperim.
datus parnes automatiski datorā
Protams metode ir tikai relatīva jo nav kompensēta gēneratora berze un citus lielumus,bet kļuda ir tikai 6,2%

----------


## Epis

Runājot par tiem izolātoriem tad ko tu Mosfet domā par Analog device iCoupler®  "Combining high-speed CMOS with chip-scale micro transformers"
izolātoru itkā lētākajiem darbības ātrums ir pie 1Mhz (dārgākajiem pie 100Mhz) tas sanāk kad L298 H tilta signāliem pilnīgi pietiktu, par analogo curent sense signāla optoizolātoru  vēl nēsu domājis, bet laikam to arī būtu labi ja izolētu. 
itkā lasot Analog device mājaslapā iCoupler® pamācības rakstus, tur jau teikts kad tas ir letāks risinājums nekā izmantot optoizolātorus un pēc drošības tik pat droš + mazāk vietas aizņem.

----------


## Vikings

Hmm, par Nm mērīšanu neliekas nemaz tik sarežģīti un liekas noderīgi - kādreiz būs jāmēģina izveidot.
Epi, paskaties Tevalo katalogā kaut kur redzēju mikroshēmas, kas izolēti pārvada spriegumu 1:1. Un par barošanas atsaistīšanu runājot ir tāda interesanta lieta kā, piemēram, TME0505, kam ieejā dodot 5V viņš izejā arī dod 5V, bet ieeja no izejas ir optiski atsaistītas. Tādi paši pieejami uz dažādiem spriegumiem.
Tā kā uz sitienu neatradu piemērotus optoizolātorus un šis darbs jau diezgan spiež tad pasūtīju plati bez optoizolācijas, bet IR2112 ieejās ieliku RC ķēdes. Nākošnedēļ atnāks gan plates, gan MAX II tad arī ķeršos klāt pie montēšanas un regulēšanas.

----------


## Epis

Laikam man nesanāks ietestēt tos Analog iCopler izolātorus jo es no rīta visu digiekey pasūtīju un galīgi aizmirsu kad sarakstā vaidzēja ieliekt pāris gabalus  ::

----------


## Vikings

Vakar dabūju plates!

Vienu jau cik varēju samontēju, vēl jāsagiaida kad uztaisīs radiatorus lai var likt spēka daļu kopā un atnāks atlikušās detaļas no Digikey.
Par pašām platēm - šoreiz pasūtīju Almiko, kvalitāte ir ievērojami labāka kā Takorā (Starp citu, Takora vairs plates netaisa). Nav celiņu ar "apgrauztām" malām, plates malas vienmērīgi nogrieztas. Lūk, divas bildītes salīdzinājumam, Almiko un Takora. Ievērojiet otrās bildes kreiso apakšējo stūri. Uz bildes var uzspiest lai viņu palielinātu.


Šobrīd pārbaudīšu un aptuveni saregulēšu termoaizsardzības un strāvas komparatoru daļas.

----------


## GuntisK

Viking-Tev uz šito visu (konstruēšanu) ir talants.   ::  A cik ilgā laikā un pa kādām cenām ALMIKO tās plates sataisīja?

----------


## Vikings

Par to talantu - nevajag nu slavēt, labāks jau tas "talants" no tā nepaliek un varu derēt ja pats tādā tempā turpināsi tad pats pēc dažiem gadiem tādas plates taisīsi.  :: 
Almiko plates uztaisīja nedaudz vairāk kā nedēļā. Vienā piekdienā iedevu, pirmdienā pēc nedēļas savācu.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu man ar to programmēšanu pagaidām ir kā ir... Plates jau tagad normālas sanāk. Saki, vai Tu mikrosolu režīmu arī liksi HEXSTEP ?

----------


## Vikings

Uz plates ir vieta spraudņiem uz kuriem var uzlikt papildus platīti priekš mikrosoļu atbalsta, protams, softs vēl jāpielabo priekš tam. Vai to vispār kādreiz darīšu nezinu, bet ja nu sagribās tad uzliku lai būtu ja nu kas. Arī enkodera ieejas uzliku, tās gan droši vien izmēģināšu. Bet šobrīd iztikšu bez. Vienkārši cilvēks kam šito vajag teica, ka pilnīgi pietiks ar pussoļa precizitāti.

----------


## Vikings

Pateicoties Epim, piektdien tiku pie Alterām, tā kā šobrīd ja pamazām strādāju pie vadības softa. Vēl nav radiatoru tādēļ jaudas daļu izmēģināt vēl nevaru.

----------


## Vikings

Tātad, atklājās viena interesanta lieta sakarā ar IR2112 high-side daļu, kuru projektējot plati neiedomājos, tagad jādomā kā no tās tikt vaļā.
Intereses dzīts ielodēju vienas fāzes izejas daļu lai pārbaudītu kā strādā. A vot nestrādā. Uz high-side tranzistora aizvaru nepadodas vadības signāls. Beigās sapratu, ka problēma ir tajā, ka neuzlādējas high-side atvēršanas spriegumu dodošais kondensators. Un neuzlādējas tādēļ, ka viņam vienkārši nav pa kurieni. Skatoties IR2112 aprakstā (bildīte zemāk) redzam, ka kondensatora pluss caur diodi pievienots pie manā gadījumā +12V, bet mīnuss teorētiski caur slodzi iet uz zemi. Bet tā kā slodze man slēdzas arī caur otru tranzistoru un abi tranzistori reizē gan ieslēdzas, gan izslēdzas tad sanāk, ka pie ieslēgtiem tranzistoriem kondensators nevar uzlādēties, jo ir "pacelts" pie 70V un tur tranzistoru atvērtu, bet brīdī kad kondensatoram teorētiski vajadzētu lādēties viņam masas gals karājas gaisā un strāvai nav noslēgta ceļa pa kuru lādēt kondensatoru. 
Šobrīd sliecos uz domu, ka no kondensatora mīnusa gala jāuzliek rezistors uz masu caur kuru kondensatoram lādēties.
EDIT: Ielodēju 10K rezistoru un viss OK.  ::

----------


## karloslv

Nu bet taču  ::  Visus kondensatoru bootstrap draiverus var lietot tikai tad, ja PWM nav 100%, resp., ja apakšējais tranis laiku pa laikam pieslēdz kondi pie zemes, tādējādi to uzlādējot.

----------


## Vikings

Ir atšķirība. Ne jau 100% PWMā bija problēma, bet tajā, ka apakšējais tranis vērās ciet kopā ar augšējo un kondensators caur apakšējo nevarēja lādēties.

----------


## Mosfet

viking par to rezistoru interesants risinājums.Būs jāpamēģina.Vienīgi tā R vērtība būs stipri atkarīga no PWM frekvences. Es parasti tādos gadijumos izmantoju charge pump

----------


## Vikings

Griežas tā lieta!!!



Ne salīdzināt nevar ar 1.1 versiju, pie 62V barošanas motoru griež pat ar 20kHz STEP signālu!!! Tiesa gan, ne stabili, viegli saspiežot viņš apstājas, bet griež! Ar 10kHz principā viņu nevar apturēt. Tiesa gan, darbs vēl padaudz ar šo bloku, jāsasmērē termopasta, jāsaregulē un jāpabeidz termoaisardzība, jāpiestiprina radiators pie plates, kārtīgi jāizdzenā lai parāda ko māk...

----------


## GuntisK

Apsveicu! Gaidīsim jau strādājošas iekārtas aprakstu.   ::

----------


## abergs

Profesionāla konstrukcija, priecē acis!

----------


## Vikings

Paldies par novērtējumu.  :: 
Šovakar "ponta pēc" izmēģināju pie šī paša bloka pieslēgt ŠD4, kurš nesen pieklīda pie manis. Tā kā man vienīgie dati par viņu ir fāzes strāva un solis tad pieslēgšanu domāju pēc loģikas - motoram trīs izvadu pāri zvanās kā savienoti, attiecīgi tas ir trīs fāzu motors. Pielaboju programmu lai slēgtos trīs fāzes pēc kārtas un strādāja arī ar šo motoru. Man neizdevās atrast netā nekādus datus par šo motoru, varbūt kāds varat padalīties ar slēguma shēmu un iereicamo fāzu slēgšanas kārtību?

----------

